# Sexing by 'flipping' clones, 12x12



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2016)

Help...

     I have a few seeds of a strain which takes 3 months to flower,
Illuminati. Illuminati and AK-47 will be flipped together and I hope to end up with 9/10 females. 
But the AK-47 will be ready a month before the other... I was wondering if I could... {so as to not have 5 plants taking up the flower room for a month}... 
   When the Illuminati are big enough, take clones, and flip the clones to 12x12 hours in order to identify the sex of the parents, then pull the males when the Illuminati are still in veg and when big enough clone a full crop of 9 Illuminati. 
I wouldn't mind waiting 3 months for 9 Illuminati. {60% 80% Sativa}

 Do little bitty clones in fact show sex when flipped?
 If so what light and how is it done? 
I have read 10 pages of old propagation posts and can't find anything relevant. 


                                    Thank you...


                                             The Poet...&#9834;


.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 1, 2016)

I've done that, once the Illuminati is sexually mature take the cuttings and put them directly to 12/12.
They will show sex in a couple weeks.
pre flowers will also tell you the sex of the mother plant.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2016)

Growdude,


    Thank you Growdude, I appreciate the response.
 "Sexually mature"! I think is the key! Now I just need to learn to identify 'sexually mature'. 
I have seen pictures of the node growth, round vs pointy... got the picture right here!
    It is time for me to get my magnifying glass and study nodes and learn how to know a male from a female 'node growth'.

   Also is age a way to tell sexually maturity, ie. 5 months, 6 months?
I remember alternating nodes mean sexually mature.


                                Thank you...


                                          The Poet...&#9834;


.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 1, 2016)

Yup, alternating nodes generally denotes sexual maturity.  I have found though that a plant usually shows sex within a couple of weeks of becoming sexually mature, so not sure that putting cuttings into 12/12 is going to tell you the sex any faster.  However, I have grown very few strains that take 3 months to flower.


----------

